# Hatchery in middle Tennessee



## Murphy1007 (Aug 24, 2013)

I am looking for a reliable hatchery to get some eggs to hatch in the spring. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi neighbor! Im in west tn! Cant help with the hatchery in mid tn, but I found one on the internet in collierville near memphis. There is a chicken auction in spring hill tn on the second saturday of the month.


----------



## Murphy1007 (Aug 24, 2013)

TNchick said:


> Hi neighbor! Im in west tn! Cant help with the hatchery in mid tn, but I found one on the internet in collierville near memphis. There is a chicken auction in spring hill tn on the second saturday of the month.


Thank you for the information! Great looking egg what kind of peeps do you have?


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

My mature birds are black sex links and barred rocks. I purchased them from local rural king in the spring.


----------

